# st coilovers prices??



## schligen29 (Jul 26, 2009)

anyone know who has the best deal right now on st coilovers? tried looking at a few different places not sure whose got the best price right now....thanks


----------



## KRAuto (May 3, 2012)

I've seen them as lowest as $763 plus shipping but usually they are $799 everywhere.
Im talking about B6 1.8 quattro ones


----------



## Turn8 (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^^
I paid less than that shipping included.

Contact Fifteen52 or Darryl from HPA to get the best prices!

I just installed a set on my A3 this past weekend. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## europearl (May 23, 2012)

Try writing the company that your gonna purchase them from and ask them for a deal most places will give you a discount if you just ask


----------

